# Besoin d'aide pour une horloger Paris



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

Bonsoir.. J'ai une montre à réviser. Connaissez-vous quelqu'un en région parisienne où je peux mettre ma confiance et qui demande des prix raisonnables?

Merci en avance 

Cdt

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

Salut Marv,

Il n'est pas à Paris, mais j'ai envoyé ma vintage Zenith en Suisse pour une service complet chez https://www.cliniquehorlogere.ch/fr/

A+,
FB


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

Merci beaucoup....

est-ce-que vous avez une idée le prix du nettoyage et révision pour une ETA 2824?

Cdt

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

marv524 said:


> Merci beaucoup....
> 
> est-ce-que vous avez une idée le prix du nettoyage et révision pour une ETA 2824?
> 
> ...


C'est mieux de lui contacter directement: https://www.cliniquehorlogere.ch/fr/contact/horaires-d-ouverture.html


----------

